# 1/2 dog 1/2 boy



## paigew (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2016)

Priceless!  Which half is less trouble?


----------



## paigew (Aug 16, 2016)

Prob the dog because I can crate him [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## annamaria (Aug 16, 2016)

Adorable!! A Kodak  moment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome catch!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

My parents crated me, no problems today.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 17, 2016)

A Doy!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> My parents crated me, no problems today.


And one day, if you're a reallllly good boy, they will let you out!


----------

